# US watch-list strongest movers



## RobL (12 November 2019)

These were the strongest movers in my US watch-list in trade Monday. The screenshot taken from my website here https://decentralisedwealth.com/QualityTradeIdeas.html .


----------



## peter2 (12 November 2019)

From a trading perspective stocks with very high volume (and a news catalyst) may continue to move higher, but they may not also. The potential trader (and subscriber?) has a list of stocks who's prices may go up or down in the future. Is there any follow up stats on the stocks that appear on the list for the first time (apart from the ones that have gone up the most, top 10)? 

The website refers trading interest to generic trading information (Investopedia) which is unhelpful in creating and testing a trading business plan. 

Would someone like to explain this "business" opportunity to me please. I don't understand it.


----------



## RobL (19 November 2019)

peter2 said:


> From a trading perspective stocks with very high volume (and a news catalyst) may continue to move higher, but they may not also. The potential trader (and subscriber?) has a list of stocks who's prices may go up or down in the future. Is there any follow up stats on the stocks that appear on the list for the first time (apart from the ones that have gone up the most, top 10)?
> 
> The website refers trading interest to generic trading information (Investopedia) which is unhelpful in creating and testing a trading business plan.
> 
> Would someone like to explain this "business" opportunity to me please. I don't understand it.



Hello,
In answer to your first question. Stocks that continue to perform strongly will keep appearing in the list. The list is ranked showing the strongest performing stock for that day at the top of the list.
With reference to your second question. We are taking expressions of interest in the business concept. As a Network Affiliate, one will be able to earn income from a choice of sources as outlined on the home page of the website. While a trading background will be helpful it will not be necessary, as full network support will be provided when the network goes live. A Network Affiliate may choose not to partake in trading but rather concentrate on one or two of the other income streams available. The white-paper has a detailed explanation of how the business will work. If you would like a copy please use the form at the bottom of the page here https://decentralisedwealth.com . HTH.


----------



## RobL (19 November 2019)

The screenshot below shows the strongest movers in my US watch-list for Monday, November 18. The database can be found here https://decentralisedwealth.com/QualityTradeIdeas.html .


----------



## peter2 (19 November 2019)

@RobL  Thank you for your response. The reason I posted my interest is that I'm considering starting a US equity short term trading thread. One of the strategies being considered looks for high volume break-outs as possible trade candidates. 

I can scan for them myself but I thought it might be better to leverage off another ASF member because we're a community here. This idea is still in it's embryo stage.


----------



## RobL (20 November 2019)

Tuesdays update from my website here https://decentralisedwealth.com/QualityTradeIdeas.html


----------



## RobL (22 November 2019)

The stronger movers in my US markets ( NYSE and NASDAQ) watch-list for Thursday.






This screenshot was taken from my website here  https://decentralisedwealth.com/QualityTradeIdeas.html


----------

